# Found on side of road (revamped)



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not much but thot I'd share it. Found this Hagen 10 gallon tank & canopy on the side of the road, was sitting in a suitcase with no light (I'm still in need of a light(18"-20") if anyone has a cheap one) Thought this would be an excellent tank for the bedroom and new Betta I got from IPU
Here it is how I found it:








Bought an Aqua-Tech 5-15 hob filter and Tetra heater & some gravel:








Added water, some hornwort & sunset hygro & some DIY Co2:








Finally the fish, a nice java fern and piece of driftwood (I found myself and treated) and wah-lah: 





































































Lighting sucks,just using a clip-on desk lamp with a high intensity bulb . But I'll find a proper light soon enough. Anyway hope you enjoyed the life and times of the tank found on the side of the road lol


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Gold! Good score! My guess is the previous owner did not have it running as good as you. This would explain the pick up spot!
Looks good! Great looking Betta!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Grant & thanks to your great sale prices, I was able to stock it with that beautiful Betta , 4 Glow-light tetras and 7 Neon Tetras  it's absolutely perfect for the bedroom


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Great find!!!
You turn it into quite a nice setup.
You should post it up on CL to show the previous owner what potential it had.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Great find!!!
> You turn it into quite a nice setup.
> You should post it up on CL to show the previous owner what potential it had.


that is one sweet idea...

you did a great job with the road kill.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Stunning foundling tank!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

good find.


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

It's amazing what people will give/throw away. I have been making out like a bandit on Craigslist lately. Tommorow I am acutally going to take some time to inventory and organize.
Nice tank, not too shabby for "road kill"


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

junk to gold.....nice set up


----------



## vcat (Apr 24, 2010)

awesome find and a great eye. i'm envious.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice find! You've got it looking spectacular!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you everybody 



`GhostDogg´ said:


> Great find!!!
> You turn it into quite a nice setup.
> You should post it up on CL to show the previous owner what potential it had.


 lol I should....Thanks, I was actually quite impressed with the end result myself, it's my favorite tank right now, probably due to the fact it's the easiest one to take care of lol



Adz1 said:


> that is one sweet idea...
> 
> you did a great job with the road kill.


lmao @ roadkill & Thanks



Meum said:


> It's amazing what people will give/throw away. I have been making out like a bandit on Craigslist lately. Tommorow I am acutally going to take some time to inventory and organize.
> Nice tank, not too shabby for "road kill"


Thanks & It is amazing what people throw away wether CL or just on the side of the road. I live in an apartment Building with 2-27 floor towers and 2-8 story buildings. You should see what gets thrown away here into our recycle area, it is nuts...good TV's, computers, musical instruments, stereo equipment , I even found a 20 gallon tank, lifeglo hood & stand one time. Sold the tank and hood before I really started getting into Aquariums , now wish I hadn't lol I make atleast $100 extra a week for 15 minutes work selling the stuff on CL, sometimes more. Sucks tho, there's a few others that found my lil money pile so now I got competition lol


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice find and even nicer set up


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Good makeover!  Looks very good, I'm sure your Betta loves it!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> it's my favorite tank right now, probably due to the fact it's the easiest one to take care of lol


Maybe because you found it, too. That certainly works for me. I found an old piece of furniture that my neighbours were throwing away a few years back. Fixed it a bit, scraped the old paint off, painted it back, I felt great about it. It's still not super nice by any standards, but it's my favourite piece of furniture in the house! 

Great job on the tank. Looks great.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom said:


> Nice find and even nicer set up


Thanks Atom....picked up another one off CL yesterday for the Black Orchid Betta I'm getting Unfortunately It's not nearly in as good condition as this one was, but then considering where I got it from , I'm thinking I rescued it lol



crazy72 said:


> Maybe because you found it, too. That certainly works for me. I found an old piece of furniture that my neighbours were throwing away a few years back. Fixed it a bit, scraped the old paint off, painted it back, I felt great about it. It's still not super nice by any standards, but it's my favourite piece of furniture in the house!
> 
> Great job on the tank. Looks great.


 Lol sounds like me...everything has potential. If I think I can fix it, make it better or sell it, it comes home with me lol. Finding it was definitely a bonus, maybe I'll find a 50 gallon like that one day haha...if only...Bet yea, things we put work into hold a high value to us..And it is amazing what a new coat of paint will do 'eh....Thanks for the compliment



L!$A said:


> Good makeover!  Looks very good, I'm sure your Betta loves it!


Thanks Lisa...yes he loves it in there, always exploring. I seen your gorgeous Betta on Ultimatebettas .com He looks pretty happy in his new home too.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Soooo I did a bit of a revamp on this tank a couple weeks ago. Took some pix after things started filling in again. This is like my favorite tank lol. I hardly do anything to it, the fish are hardy with no deaths in months. The plants do awesome in it and hardly ever see any algae in it. Wish I could say the same with my other tanks lol










































































*Videos coming tomorrow*


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

looks awesome john, you must have found a good light for it?

i'm planning to redo a cracked 10G in future, hope it turns out this well


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

looks so new too!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

awesome find! but i must admit, i was guilty of leaving a 10 gallon at the curb at one time. When i moved from new west back to coquitlam, the tank was already not runnin due to becoming a guppy death box. But it had no light, just the glass


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

that java fern clump is huuge, nice


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tank looks lovely and healthy. 

And I notice that you have a male betta in with some tetras. Somebody was asking about putting a betta in with guppies today in another thread. Guppies are as big as, or bigger than, neons usually. Do you think that a betta-guppy combo would work?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Very colourful and healthy looking setup.I like the use of the darker pebbles in your aquarium.Been looking around for some , but havent found any.Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Very colourful and healthy looking setup.I like the use of the darker pebbles in your aquarium.Been looking around for some , but havent found any.Thanks for sharing !


Thanks Luke...the pebbles came from Dollar Giant they were in 1 pound bags for a buck ea. ,mixed a little sand with them too.


Morainy said:


> Your tank looks lovely and healthy.
> 
> And I notice that you have a male betta in with some tetras. Somebody was asking about putting a betta in with guppies today in another thread. Guppies are as big as, or bigger than, neons usually. Do you think that a betta-guppy combo would work?


Thanks Maureen . I seen that thread and personally wouldn't chance it as I believe they were long finned fancy guppies & would probably resemble another male. But never know till they try suppose



Mferko said:


> that java fern clump is huge, nice


Thanks Mike ...it is a nice fern, it's a mother fern I believe, always has babies on it. Was alot bigger but separated a few peices from it for the other tanks



neven said:


> awesome find! but i must admit, i was guilty of leaving a 10 gallon at the curb at one time. When i moved from new west back to coquitlam, the tank was already not runnin due to becoming a guppy death box. But it had no light, just the glass


Thanks Neven, thats funny you called that tank that. I have a 1.5 gal eclipse set-up we call the Betta tank of death.. This one had no top either, just the tank and cover lol


mysticalnet said:


> looks so new too!


It actually looks like it just came out of the box..not one scratch and it's a hagen to top it off



user_error said:


> looks awesome john, you must have found a good light for it?
> 
> i'm planning to redo a cracked 10G in future, hope it turns out this well


Thanks Tom..nope, never found a light I actually have the 30" light from my 33 gallon on it right now lol when you do that 10 of yours, if you need some plants let me know always have some baby java ferns floating around and some others that grow great in there I always have to trim


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm Thinking its time for some plant maintenance lol, the plants on the left have grown even thicker since I took this photo a week or two ago









Guess how many snails in the pic and you can have them all lol:








Since you would probably miss the 200 hiding on the plants and driftwood, Your an automatic winner if you even try to guess lol


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Finding it was definitely a bonus, maybe I'll find a 50 gallon like that one day haha...if only...


It COULD happen! I found my dream tank - a 40g acrylic tank - at the side of the road during spring cleanup! It was dusty but just needed a good cleaning with water & vinegar and it looked GORGEOUS - even fit perfectly on our new black fish tank stand!  Sadly, with the wedding taking over everything this past year I never got around to setting it up and got tired of looking at it empty so I sold it - but at least I made some money off the deal.

My particular favorite is old furniture - I LOVE sanding and re-painting stuff to suit our house. In fact, it is more the project itself I enjoy - very therapeutic and I love seeing things come "back to life".


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol thats cool , well since I posted that quote about the 50 I actually got one for $25 so now the dream size is 90-120 lol 
As for the old furniture, I agree and am the same way and ya know what they say....one mans trash is another man treasure , guess that applies to women too tho lol


----------

